# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  با کتاب های نظام قدیم میشه کنکور نظام جدید داد؟؟

## mstt

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه
دیروز ینفر ازم پرسید که من دوسال از کنکورم میگذره و میگن دیگه کنکور برای نظام قدیم برگزار نمیشه میتونم با کتاب های خودم کنکور نظام جدید رو بدم ؟منم از کنکور جدید اطلاع نداشتم بهش چیزی بگم گفتم اینجا میپرسم بهت میگم ؛حالا واقعا میشه همچین کاری کرد ؟

----------


## Bahar1377

به نظر من عربی، زبان ، ریاضی ، فیزیک میشه همون کتابای قدیم و خوند. برای ادبیات قسمت واژگان و تاریخ حتما باید جدید مطالعه شه.
زیست و شیمی و دینی هم حتما کتابای نظام جدید. شیمی مسایل و میشه از قدیم خوند اما حفظیات و نه.
امیدوارم قدیم تمدید شه

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

تنها آدم با تجربه و معتبری که من میشناسم و این کارو تایید کرده علیرضا افشاره اونم فقط برای درسای عربی ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## mstt

> به نظر من عربی، زبان ، ریاضی ، فیزیک میشه همون کتابای قدیم و خوند. برای ادبیات قسمت واژگان و تاریخ حتما باید جدید مطالعه شه.
> زیست و شیمی و دینی هم حتما کتابای نظام جدید. شیمی مسایل و میشه از قدیم خوند اما حفظیات و نه.
> امیدوارم قدیم تمدید شه


درسای اصلی مثل زیست و شیمی چه تغییری کردن ،سختتر شدن ؟ بله ای کاش تمدید کنن  :Y (598):  :Y (598): :y

----------


## mstt

> تنها آدم با تجربه و معتبری که من میشناسم و این کارو تایید کرده علیرضا افشاره اونم فقط برای درسای عربی ریاضی و فیزیک


اون رفیقم شنیده بود درسای نظام جدید ها اسون شده ،بیچاره میگفت من با اینا بخونم جلوترم ☹ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Bahar1377

> درسای اصلی مثل زیست و شیمی چه تغییری کردن ،سختتر شدن ؟ بله ای کاش تمدید کنن :y


والا من ‌خودم قدیمم جدید نخوندم هنوز. طبق تحقیقاتی که کردم زیست تنها کلمات فارسی و عجیب غریبش رو مخه.سطحش فرق نکرده.
شیمی هم حفظیاتش سخت شده.

----------


## Amir79vt

*ادبیات تاریخ ادبیاتش کم حجم تر شده(اگه بخوایم تیپ طرح سوال امسال رو در نظر نگیریم)
عربی چندتا درس مثل درس اول سال چهارم حذف شده
دینی 8درس کمتره(کلا 34درسه) و یکی دو درس مثل درس 8سال دهم جدیده
زبان کلمات جدیدی اضافه شدن
-------
ریاضی کمی حذفیات داشته ولی انچنان فرق نداره
زیست حذفیات چشم گیری داشته
فیزیک کمی کم حجمتر شده (مثلا فصل 1سال سوم کم حجم تر شده) 
شیمی حفظیاتش حدود 90% تغییر کرده



بهتره از یک مشاور کمک بگیرین تا لااقل حذفیات رو بهتون دقیق بگه و درسهایی مثل شیمی که ناچار به تهیه کتاب جدید هستین رو واستون مشخص کنه


موفق باشید*

----------

